
Ask HN: Which companies hire remote only or remote first? - tsaprailis
I&#x27;m looking to move to a remote working situation, I have read about a couple small companies that are remote only or remote first, are there any lists of companies that are by default open to remote working? Particularly for software engineer positions.
======
napolux
Automattic Inc. (WordPress), Buffer, and many more...
[http://blog.cloudpeeps.com/top-10-companies-winning-at-
remot...](http://blog.cloudpeeps.com/top-10-companies-winning-at-remote-work-
culture/)

------
k__
I started doing remote work as a freelancer (less hassle with foreign
companies) last year.

Always find a few companies to hire remote workers on AngelList. And when I
post my profile on Hackernews' "Seeking Freelancer"

